# Prepare to say goodbye to Iguodala



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> You don't need a microscope to read between the lines of Andre Iguodala's postseason quotes.
> 
> If you want to be somewhere, or do something, you rarely bury the admission beneath layers of verbiage.
> 
> ...


http://articles.philly.com/2011-05-08/sports/29522777_1_sixers-coach-doug-collins-lou-williams-answer


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I can't respect how he went out. He obviously wants to be traded (which is understandable) but go have your exit interview. Collins, Thorn, and Stefanski have had the guy's back the entire time and he's going to take this out on them instead of telling them what he wants?

I think Iguodala is a good player but he was expected to be something he wasn't capable of being here. He's a sidekick who was forced to be a quasi star and it just didn't work. He'd be put in weird situations where he didn't want to shoot but felt he had to because of his tenure, status and contract. He was a premier (I'd almost say THE premier) wing defender in the league this year, and was a playmaker but it didn't stop him from getting heckled when he'd go out in the city.

Another thing that people had a problem with him is he was never seen as "one of us", and I know that's a lame thing to put on a player. It shouldn't matter but Philly identifies with guys that relates to them. And to put it nicely Iguodala had more in common with Donovan McNabb than their hometown. 

I just hope we get a good deal in return, and I hope it doesn't involve Chris Kaman.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I want him in New Orleans. I don't know how it works out, but when I first saw his name on a possible list I thought the fit was perfect.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I want him in New Orleans. I don't know how it works out, but when I first saw his name on a possible list I thought the fit was perfect.


Half of the team are probably going to make a serious run at him, but I'm not sure the Sixers will get in return what they are hoping to get. I would actually also really like him in Dallas.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Hope Iggy comes to the clippers. He'd be perfect! 

And Philly, say hello to your Kaveman!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kaman and Hawes on the same team would be enough for me to gouge my eyes out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't see why Philly does that without Eric Gordon attached to Kaman.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

The T-wolves' 2012 1st rd pick is the main reason for wanting to trade with the clips.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Agreed. Shoot the idea of having two picks in that draft is a great one because it should be one for the ages.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How would Sixers fans feel about getting Gasol or Bynum in a trade for Iguodala? What would you give up for either?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=5wwk8gl

Sixers save money and the Lakers get help on the perimeter.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> How would Sixers fans feel about getting Gasol or Bynum in a trade for Iguodala? What would you give up for either?


Trading Bynum? The hell would they do that for.

And Gasol's trade value is probably too low.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

leidout said:


> Hope Iggy comes to the clippers. He'd be perfect!
> 
> And Philly, say hello to your Kaveman!!


I've said this before, and I'll say it again: Iguodala doesn't provide enough perimeter spacing to make sense for the Clippers. Eric Gordon is a decent three-point shooter, but Bledsoe isn't very good from distance and Blake and Jordan(if he's their center going forward) obviously aren't stretching the floor. While a Bledsoe-Gordon-Iggy-Blake-Jordan lineup would be great to watch on the break, teams would pack the middle in a half-court set and dare the Clips to win the game from the outside, which I doubt they'd be able to do. People may laugh, but I think the smart move is Mike Beasely for LA, especially with the Wolves primed to take a swingman with the second pick.

EDIT: failing that, Danny Granger or Danillo Gallinari would be excellent as well.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> How would Sixers fans feel about getting Gasol or Bynum in a trade for Iguodala? What would you give up for either?


Gasol on the Sixers is still a first round exit imo. So I don't know. The benefit would be losing his years.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The Bulls could use him


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Bulls are already a horrible shooting team.

I think he'd be a great fit on Dallas.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

True, was just thinking they could use a SG


----------

